
Bertrand Russell on Smoking - HNLurker2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=80oLTiVW_lc&feature=youtu.be
======
charlesism
Thanks. I subsequently went down the Bertrand Russel rabbit hole, and wound up
watching a half hour interview of his, which I just posted to HN.

